# ~Chilly Walk~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm going for a walk, who wants to come?! 


I wanna come mama!










I wanna sleep!










We are coming, ok mom?!










Hey Rocky, we are chilling...hmm no Benji, we are chilly!










I'z eatz all the snow!










I'z so handsome, ya?!















*edit to fix broken link


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pwetty sweater wooks so gooda!










How do we stay warm? Run run run!





























Unstoppable! 










I'm coming mama!










It's a wittle chilly!










Yummy yummy snow in my tummy!










Ma, warm me up, I iz cold now! Brr!










Lets go home and get a tweat! Ohhh good idea, wait for me guys!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

BONUS picture, of me wooking wery pwetty! :happynails:


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I see someone has blond hair again! LOL

Love your little stories LS!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

So adorable! I love the narration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks ladies!!! 

Yup Angie, I'm back to being a blonde bombshell. :coolwink: :foxes_13:
Bahahaha! :foxes251:


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

They all look so happy! And the snow is so pretty! Thank you for sharing your walk with us!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Thanks ladies!!!
> 
> Yup Angie, I'm back to being a blonde bombshell. :coolwink: :foxes_13:
> Bahahaha! :foxes251:


LMAO...thanks for making my day


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> They all look so happy! And the snow is so pretty! Thank you for sharing your walk with us!



Aww you are welcome. I thought I got better pictures, some shots look blue,
but I still wanted to share, we had a nice time. :love2:




Star's Mama said:


> LMAO...thanks for making my day


Why so funny? You don't believe I'm *gowgeous*?! :toothy3:
I am! I'm too sexy for my hat! ...AND my gloves! :coolwink:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just love that picture of Bella in her cute pink sweater eating the snow. After my pair went to Ohio over Christmas and experienced the snow, I am convinced they could never deal with it like yours can!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jayda said:


> I just love that picture of Bella in her cute pink sweater eating the snow. After my pair went to Ohio over Christmas and experienced the snow, I am convinced they could never deal with it like yours can!




Thank you! 

It took a little time and a lot of positive reinforcement and tons of games, 
but they got used to it. They were never given a choice really.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Why so funny? You don't believe I'm *gowgeous*?! :toothy3:
> I am! I'm too sexy for my hat! ...AND my gloves! :coolwink:


Of course youre gowgeous!!! It just cracks me up HOW you said it


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Star's Mama said:


> Of course youre gowgeous!!! It just cracks me up HOW you said it



I was just kidding. 
I'm a silly monkey, don't you know?! :munky2:

Talking about silly monkeys, I just saw the picture of your Star, it had me laughing out loud, lol.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I know you are just being silly, that's what I love about you, always being silly and it brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Snow babies! They are so adorable all playing outside in the snow! I love it! Bella is ready for fun and Chanel is ready for sleepy time!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

Did they just get their paws used to it eventually or do you do anything special?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Star's Mama said:


> I know you are just being silly, that's what I love about you, always being silly and it brings a smile to my face.


Oh you! 

Thank you, you're a sweetie, I enjoy your posts & pics too. 





Zorana1125 said:


> Snow babies! They are so adorable all playing outside in the snow! I love it! Bella is ready for fun and Chanel is ready for sleepy time!!


Thanks luv muffin! :love2:





~Lucky Chi Mama~ said:


> Did they just get their paws used to it eventually or do you do anything special?


Jessica, I put a mixture of Vaseline and baby powder on their paw pads to help protect them. But during the "not so cold" winter days, they go out as is.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, LS, those are great pics !!! i love the captions. lol. Bella and Chanel look like snow princesses. That pink angora sweater looks so pretty on Bella in the snow  ( it always makes me so happy to see the clothes from me are getting good use  ) . And as always , the basenji boys look very handsome !!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh oh! Odie wants to come! I should post a pic of Ode in her angora sweater. I'm not sure if it's maybe made a little bit differently than the others, or if my girl just has a very short neck but the collar comes up basically to her face. It's like an extreme turtle neck and is hilarious. 

I think the angora sweater is the warmest thing Odie owns. So thick and comfy! Thanks for posting pics of your walk! It looks like everyone had fun in the snow. Your scarf looks pretty too! More mama pics.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

elaina said:


> Oh, LS, those are great pics !!! i love the captions. lol. Bella and Chanel look like snow princesses. That pink angora sweater looks so pretty on Bella in the snow  ( it always makes me so happy to see the clothes from me are getting good use  ) . And as always , the basenji boys look very handsome !!



Hehe I'm glad you enjoyed. 
I can't say enough about these sweaters, they are a life saver.






KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh oh! Odie wants to come! I should post a pic of Ode in her angora sweater. I'm not sure if it's maybe made a little bit differently than the others, or if my girl just has a very short neck but the collar comes up basically to her face. It's like an extreme turtle neck and is hilarious.
> 
> I think the angora sweater is the warmest thing Odie owns. So thick and comfy! Thanks for posting pics of your walk! It looks like everyone had fun in the snow. Your scarf looks pretty too! More mama pics.


Krystal, these sweaters come in two types, one with holes and one with little
sleeves. The one with little sleeves has a larger turtle neck. I hope that
makes sense. I got both from Elaine, at first glance they look similar, but
there are tiny differences. These are awesome though, hubby & I both
wish we had sweaters like this, can you imagine the fortune they would
cost?! 

Thank you for compliments on the scarf, hubby got it for me years ago,
it's synthetic, but very warm, and I'm kind of obsessed with cream and
beige colors, lol.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

What a gorgeous pack! Great pictures!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> What a gorgeous pack! Great pictures!




Thank you SO much! 
I love & admire your little one too.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Too cute! I love seeing pictures of your crew. Gosh, you have a lot of snow up there. 
Nice blonde hair by the way.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Thankyou for the great little story, love the captions to, and all the dogs look so lovley in their little sweaters, keep em comming i love, these little stories, i could read them all day.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you girls! :daisy:

Oh yes we have a lot of snow, had a big snow storm Thursday 27th and the
sidewalks in my area still haven't been cleared, just getting to that park is 
an adventure on it's own, lol, we climb over little snow hills, it's nutty, but
it's good exercise.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ozziegirl said:


> Thankyou for the great little story, love the captions to, and all the dogs look so lovley in their little sweaters, keep em comming i love, these little stories, i could read them all day.



You are so sweet! 

I'd love to see more of adorable Charchi too please.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

All of your babies are just lovely.

Little Bella could teach Douglas a few things about snow. He's still not sure what to think.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness Bella is just so adorable! The pic of her in the pink jumper makes me wish my lot liked wearing clothes  she's so cute! 

Ps how do u keep ur floor so spotless with 4 dogs in the house!


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Lovely pictures - they make me so glad to be living in South Carolina. You Canadians love cold weather, and at least you have regained your NHL season.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Moonfall said:


> All of your babies are just lovely.
> 
> Little Bella could teach Douglas a few things about snow. He's still not sure what to think.


Aww tell little Douglas he is welcome to come visit Bella anytime, she'll
show him how to have fun in the snow. 





SugarChi said:


> Oh my goodness Bella is just so adorable! The pic of her in the pink jumper makes me wish my lot liked wearing clothes  she's so cute!
> 
> Ps how do u keep ur floor so spotless with 4 dogs in the house!


Thank you! I'll let you in on a little secret...I'm a bit of a clean freak..ok a lot! 
I vacuum daily and wash the floors 5 days a week. BUT in the dogs' defense,
they are very clean, they practically don't shed and my boys actually clean
themselves like cats, even after baths, lol, it's like I don't do a good enough
job for their standard, haha. :lol:






joeandruth said:


> Lovely pictures - they make me so glad to be living in South Carolina. You Canadians love cold weather, and at least you have regained your NHL season.


Thank you! South Carolina sounds nice right about now, hehe.
I can't say winter is my favorite season here, but I do enjoy
the snow, I'm Russian after all, haha. I don't watch hockey,
but hubby's glad it's coming back.  It's about time.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love your beautiful pack! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for looking Ashley.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

LS I love when you post pictures. I adore your entire crew but shhhh don't tell the others Chanel is my favorite I just love that bundle of fur


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Amy, she's such a good girl, best behaved doggie I have...the others 
are little stinkers!  They all brighten my days, love them to pieces, and it
makes me happy to share their antics with you.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you! I'll let you in on a little secret...I'm a bit of a clean freak..ok a lot!
> I vacuum daily and wash the floors 5 days a week. BUT in the dogs' defense,
> they are very clean, they practically don't shed and my boys actually clean
> themselves like cats, even after baths, lol, it's like I don't do a good enough
> job for their standard, haha. :lol:


Ok so any tips for after the dogs hav been out walking/to pee and it's wet out, do u bath them after every time they go out? How do u keep them clean so that the house is clean?

See its so wet out here during the winter and mine are always wet and/or muddy coming back in, I would have to bath them every single day! And their beds are so dirty, I'm washing them all the time too :foxes15:

I dunno how other ppl do it


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I use baby wipes to clean Jaxx off after a wet walk. If I am out of baby wipes I use a warm cloth with just water on it


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Precious LS, i wish we'd get some snow here!


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

missydawn said:


> Precious LS, i wish we'd get some snow here!


............

Please, Ruth and I moved down to Hilton Head SC to escape the New England Winter weather. Our home is about half a mile from Port Royal Sound, so the typical morning temperatures are about 45 degrees. Below freezing temps are extremely rare, so although Simcha does own a hoodie and a coat, he is not subjected to extreme weather conditions. He still does not really like his early morning walk, nor his evening walk (last chance to pee before bedtime) - and he loves to keep that evening walk quite brief and quickly take care of business. It is so nice not to worry about frozen paws!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I use baby wipes to clean Jaxx off after a wet walk. If I am out of baby wipes I use a warm cloth with just water on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


It's prob easier with SCs, a baby wipe wouldn't make a huge difference to my lot unfortunately 

Esp Spice, she's really fluffy and is the one who always comes in the dirtiest, I swear she looks for the muddiest part of the garden to play in! It's nt just her paws that gets muddy, her tail and belly be soaked with mud and water :foxes15:

I wish our garden was just stones tbh, would make life easier!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Took Douglas out in the snow (we had new snow, pretty!) today and he was not thrilled.

I will be going up to the mountains in a couple of weeks though so he best get used to it soon.

I think he'd do better if he was not in the yard too, he just kept going to the door.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> Ok so any tips for after the dogs hav been out walking/to pee and it's wet out, do u bath them after every time they go out? How do u keep them clean so that the house is clean?
> 
> See its so wet out here during the winter and mine are always wet and/or muddy coming back in, I would have to bath them every single day! And their beds are so dirty, I'm washing them all the time too :foxes15:
> 
> I dunno how other ppl do it


Hayley, after every single walk I wipe their paws, bums and bellies with a
warm wet rag. If they got too dirty to clean with rag then I put them in the
bath and simply rinse of the bellies, bums and paws with warm water, no
soap. As for the floors, I keep a bucket and a mop next to the door during the
nasty weather, and right after the dirty monkeys come home I wipe the area
they walked on and managed to get dirty before I got to clean them up. This
is our routine, it only takes a couple of minutes after every walk, no biggie. As
for the dog beds, I use these rubber dog beds, I put a little mattress in them
and on top of that blankets. The blankets get switched every 3 days, that
way the beds always stay clean. I also keep throws on my couch, and on my
bed, they help keep the actual sheets clean, I rotate the throws for clean
ones every 3-4 days. It all doesn't take much time at all, but helps keep the
place clean.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

missydawn said:


> Precious LS, i wish we'd get some snow here!


Thank you Sheila. 





Moonfall said:


> Took Douglas out in the snow (we had new snow, pretty!) today and he was not thrilled.
> 
> I will be going up to the mountains in a couple of weeks though so he best get used to it soon.
> 
> I think he'd do better if he was not in the yard too, he just kept going to the door.



I hope you have a nice trip! 
It can take a while for the pups to get used to snow, cold, etc. 
My success comes from lots and lots praise and good warm clothes.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Hayley, after every single walk I wipe their paws, bums and bellies with a
> warm wet rag. If they got too dirty to clean with rag then I put them in the
> bath and simply rinse of the bellies, bums and paws with warm water, no
> soap. As for the floors, I keep a bucket and a mop next to the door during the
> ...


Ahhh ok fair enough, lol I was wondering did everyone else just wash them after each walk or was there something else I wasn't thinking of! 

I do sometimes put them into the kitchen sink and just rinse them. Do u blowdry them or just towel dry and let them be damp in the house?


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

LS do you have pics of the rubber dog beds?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> Ahhh ok fair enough, lol I was wondering did everyone else just wash them after each walk or was there something else I wasn't thinking of!
> 
> I do sometimes put them into the kitchen sink and just rinse them. Do u blowdry them or just towel dry and let them be damp in the house?



No I don't dry them, just with the towel, really well. They run around and
play, and the tummies dry fast. I only blow dry them if I washed them fully,
and it's cold in the house. I used to always trim Chanel's tummy, bum and
paws, then she did not get as filthy. But lately I let it all grow out, and just
love the look too much. It's a bit more maintenance but it's just so darn pretty, lol. 






Star's Mama said:


> LS do you have pics of the rubber dog beds?


Yes absolutely.  I'm going to the Doctor's right now, but will try to post them
once I'm home or tomorrow. They are cheap, but look decent and are very easy
to keep clean.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Your pack is too darn cute!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Yes absolutely.  I'm going to the Doctor's right now, but will try to post them
> once I'm home or tomorrow. They are cheap, but look decent and are very easy
> to keep clean.


Just take your time. I'm looking for a new bed for her, I would like to see different ones beside the usual ones.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> Your pack is too darn cute!


Thanks Christie, so is yours! Let's trade?! 





Star's Mama said:


> Just take your time. I'm looking for a new bed for her, I would like to see different ones beside the usual ones.


You can check them out here.  I took pics just for you. :love2:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/76226-~angie-here-dog-beds~.html


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww how did I miss this? What a couple of very handsome boys.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

They look like they had a lot of fun 
When you take them all out for a walk at the same time do they all walk next to each other or do they have an order?


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG! That was way too adorable!! 
You have a fantastic looking pack!
Willy has a turtle neck sweater that looks adorable on him too. I snapped some pics of it the other day, I'll have to post them soon. My crew HATES the snow, every last one of them. Its run in and run out in the snow hehehe


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LBChi said:


> Aww how did I miss this? What a couple of very handsome boys.


Thank you! 




guccigrande said:


> They look like they had a lot of fun
> When you take them all out for a walk at the same time do they all walk next to each other or do they have an order?


They are walked two by two. For example hubby will walk the boys, and I'll
walk in front with the girls. Next time, he'll walk one girl, one boy and so will I,
and so forth. Always keeping them two by two, but switching the pairs
around. That last picture, the girls were off leash, so once papa called them
they ran to follow, so it looks like they are all lined up like little soldiers, lol.






Tracilea said:


> OMG! That was way too adorable!!
> You have a fantastic looking pack!
> Willy has a turtle neck sweater that looks adorable on him too. I snapped some pics of it the other day, I'll have to post them soon. My crew HATES the snow, every last one of them. Its run in and run out in the snow hehehe



Thank you so much, I'm crazy about my bunch! They are good dogs, and great friends. 

I'd love to see Willy in his sweater. Your three are super cute. :love2:

My guys weren't so fond of snow either, at first...but we didn't give them
much choice really, the walks must go on...we are really strict, ok ok who 
am I kidding, I am strict, hubby always tries to spoil and baby everyone...so 
I have to keep them all in line, LOL.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Adorable, love that pink sweater!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Luvmywinnie said:


> Adorable, love that pink sweater!



Thank you so much! I got it from Elaine. It's very warm, I would wear it myself.


----------

